# Elfenohren



## Darkillusion (12. Februar 2005)

Morgen, kann mir einer Sagen wie ich unter Photoshop realistische Elfenohren basteln kann?
Hab da ein paar Fotos die ich gern verändern wollte...
Ist so schwer Elfen in Natura zu fotografieren *fg* um sie als Avatare zu nutzen


----------



## Senfdose (12. Februar 2005)

Häng mal nen Bildchen an !


----------



## devilrga (12. Februar 2005)

Hi,
Elfenohren sind ja eigentlich nur "langgezogen", deshalb würde ich es einfach mal den Verflüssigen-Filter versuchen.

mfg


----------

